

Abusing new technologies to create ASCII tables - ionicabizau
http://ionicabizau.net/blog/7-le-table-create-ascii-tables-with-node-js

======
couchand
*ANSI... the box-drawing characters aren't ASCII.

~~~
kps
*Unicode… the box-drawing characters aren't ANSI.

(The confusion comes from the MS-DOS's ANSI.SYS driver, which provided some
ANSI-compatible control sequence handling, together with IBM Code Page 437.)

~~~
couchand
Ah, yes, good point.

------
chj
Now we just need an easier input method.

~~~
ionicabizau
It can be any visual editor - a HTML page (with some js) or even some CLI
tools.

